# Retail Therapy & Chocolate - The Girls are ready!!



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Well GIRLS - anyone interested in meeting up before Christmas?
IM or email me to avoid those 'boys with toys' hijacking this thread!! 
We can tell them all about the event afterwards.....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)




----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)




----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Aww can I come if I promise to a) wear pink and b) do a LOT of shopping?

I'm very comfortable with both


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

whats that bloke off countdown doing floating in Kevs msg ??

??? ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> whats that bloke off countdown doing floating in Kevs msg ??
> 
> ??? ???


Kevin has been posting my photo everywhere...he wants me to be a forum celebrity!! Do you care for an autograph?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

Yes please!!!!!!!!!! How about....oops I'll IM you Paula we are being watched. Come on BL where are you!

Tim, I've told you pink is my colour....mmmmm so is red leather. Shame you boys are banned eh


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Shame you boys are banned eh


This is called disrimination...we never banned the female members from any of our meetings...so why do you want to do this to us?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

> This is called disrimination...we never banned the female members from any of our meetings...so why do you want to do this to us? Â


Sorry Lord V...but this a testorone free shopping zone we're organising. Think of it as a warm up event...when we know that this kind of event is a good idea we'll organise another and let you come and carry our bags   Promise!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

You guys would be BORED TO TEARS - believe me.

However if you want to come along to watch my lovely new car in the car park then I don't mind.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

> You guys would be BORED TO TEARS - believe me.
> 
> However if you want to come along to watch my lovely new car in the car park then I don't mind.


Apart from the lingerie shopping eh Louise!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

;D

well it's not just the boots and handbag that have to match the seats....


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

> ;D
> 
> well it's not just the boots and handbag that have to match the seats....


LOL I like your thinking T7! When I bought my TTR a girl at work said "ooo it's not very practical for shopping is it"....."au contraire, says I...I just go for smaller and more expensive!" Works a treat!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

It's great to see that you girls have been fending off the male element while I have been busy watching the fireworks!!

Pj , I like the boots, great colours!! My black ones will look very conventional now........


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

> It's great to see that you girls have been fending off the male element while I have been busy watching the fireworks!!
> 
> Pj , I like the boots, great colours!! My black ones will look very conventional now........


I have more than I should admit to....black lace ones, thigh length leather ones, snakeskin and my prize boots have a 4.5" stainless steel stiletto heel along with others on the left. I feel the need for another pair so a girlie TT meet has to be a must ;D ;D 

Boys be afraid...be very afraid!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Paula - cant match the boots - mine black also - but bought some WICKED cfm evening shoes (from next).

v high silver stiletto heels with a satin bow at the heel and a diamante ankle strap and just a thin strap across the toes....

think me also a shoe-a-holic as well as TT-a-holic


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now enough is enough, this is not the place for all this girly talk.
This is macho land where tough guys drive tough cars and dont talk about dianmante (whoever she is).

Dont suppose any of you have been out actually driving your TT's tonight then. Thats what they are for, not just for show !

I'm off to polish my 48 pairs of shoes, ;D Doris er I mean John (damn it slipped out again)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Dont suppose any of you have been out actually driving your TT's tonight then. Thats what they are for, not just for show !
> 
> I'm off to polish my 48 pairs of shoes, Â ;D Doris er I mean John (damn it slipped out again)


   

if you read your IM more often you wouldn't have to stay in polishing anything Cinders!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Right , thats it, its bed time girls.

I am turning off the light.

Goodnight, yes love you too. xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Mmmmmm I see a bit of a common theme happening here.....TT lovers = shoe-a-holic Â ;D ;D

I'm sure there are more of you out there just aching to come out of the cloiset 8) 

_Those shoes sound fab Louise...are they for evenings with the hubby or nights out with the girls _


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Morning PJ, forgot to say yesterday how much I love your new sig, its sooooo cool and before Vlastan wakes up can I say its also very sexy ! :-* John


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

> Morning PJ, forgot to say yesterday how much I love your new sig, its sooooo cool and before Vlastan wakes up can I say its also very sexy ! Â :-* John


Cheers John...couldn't have it too racey with Lord V about - in fact there's been no sign of him this morning. I think he's had to go and lay down after the boots appeared ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Cheers John...couldn't have it too racey with Lord V about - in fact there's been no sign of him this morning. I think he's had to go and lay down after the boots appeared ;D


Actually, I had to drive to this dodgy place called Slough!! Yikes...what a terrible weather!! Took me 3 hours to do 125 miles around the A12 and M25!! But made it....with a nice headache!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Are we on for the 7th of December then ladies? I'm definately up for it my credit card is raring to go!   ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Guess you gals would like our sizes ?

And no hankies/ties/cuff links/record or book tokens !

Jacket 40 Long
Trousers 32 waist 33 leg
Shirt 16 collar long sleeve
Shoe/Boot 43

Favourite color Black
Favourite Smelly Givenchy Pi
Favourite Food Chilli
Favourite Shoe Cowboy Boot- Tan

Thanks ;D John


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Are we on for the 7th of December then ladies? I'm definately up for it my credit card is raring to go!   ;D


Hi Paula
Did you get my IM re our girlie meet
Lisa
X


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Paula - cant match the boots - mine black also - but bought some WICKED cfm evening shoes (from next).


cfm and Next in the same sentence, ROFL


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

ROFL?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> ROFL?


*ROFL (or ROTFL) 
*
*rolling on the floor laughing *
This shorthand term is used in postings and online chat to show enthusiastic appreciation of a witticism in a previous posting.

I laughed because I thought it was an Oxymoron (http://learn.co.uk/default.asp?WCI=Unit&WCU=3363) - sorry if I got the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

what did you think cfm stands for?

if you're using my meaning I'm not sure it is an oxymoron - unless your are making an assumption that garments from Next are universally held to be unappealing to the opposite sex?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Dont understand all this ROFL or cfm?!?!?!

Anyway, girlee meet confirmed for Saturday Dec 7th. What time? Late morning around 11.30am?

IM or email to confirm please.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice pics T7, got there in the end !  J


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> what did you think cfm stands for?
> 
> if you're using my meaning I'm not sure it is an oxymoron - unless your are making an assumption that garments from Next are universally held to be unappealing to the opposite sex?


These really scream cfm.... 

http://orders02.next.co.uk/cat.asp?c=G46&p=118


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Nice sig T7


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CFM should mean =COME & FUCK ME  but Next dont do CFM.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Girls
Change of venue suggested for Dec 7th.
Please IM/Email for info


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Please Kev, more control in front of the ladies (and Vlastan - he could get excited from your message !)
;D John


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Next dont do CFM. Â


I'm sorry km but if you ever see me wearing the ones in the bottom right corner (black or red) that is exactly what I mean....

http://orders02.next.co.uk/cat.asp?c=G46&p=122


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Ooooh, I'm torn between the lilac diamante and the cable knit jobbies.

Now, do they do matching hot water bottle covers? Bliss.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I want those ooooooooooooooh ! That'll be 49 pairs then : Jane


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

Personally, it would be the person wearing the shoes that would scream cfm rather than the shoes themselves 

But I have to admit that I would be with KMP on this one and say that I would not be tempted by the Next shoes alone :-/

Cheers

Fin

P.S. This is nothing against you T7 as I have never seen you before and I am sure than KMP would be tempted


----------



## Lil_Sniffer (Sep 5, 2002)

> I'm sorry km but if you ever see me wearing the ones in the bottom right corner (black or red) that is exactly what I mean....
> 
> http://orders02.next.co.uk/cat.asp?c=G46&p=122


Think this screams CFM louder than any shoes!!!!!! (bottom middle) ;D ;D

http://orders02.next.co.uk/cat.asp?c=G46&p=112


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now young man, how did you know your way around the girlies underwear bit in a Next catalogue then ?  Jane


----------



## Lil_Sniffer (Sep 5, 2002)

Just found it by pure luck  :-[ :-[ ;D

NEVER seen anything like that before.... honest!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

.... ;D L O L ;D....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hi girls ( and nosey boys)
I have lost the plot and am now confused .
Where when and when?

Who is organising the meet?

BL
x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Hi girls ( and nosey boys)
> I have lost the plot and am now confused .
> Where when and when?
> 
> ...


I was going to organise the meeting and carry your shopping bags and help you fitting the sexy shoes and underwear....but PJ said NO to me!! Why does she hate me so much? :'(


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cos you are a boy and we girls are going alone, so go away or we'll scratch out your eyes  Jane


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Hi girls ( and nosey boys)
> I have lost the plot and am now confused .
> Where when and when?
> 
> ...


As usual the boyz have hijacked the thread. IM/email me for when & where.
Paula


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Pathetic males. Shopping is a shallow, futile exercise in self-gratification for those who are insecure and crave attention plus fulfillment via the high street.

Excess chocolate will lead to weight issues thereby further lowering victims self esteem driving the need to shop more. It's a downward spiral.

_Tongue firmly in cheek :-*_

What's wrong with the sport/pub/beer/cars continuum relentlessly pursued by males?

Let them shop. Stay in and watch your porn, polish car or go to the pub ;D

Have fun ladies. Perhaps you invite Mrs V. I am sure she would like to get out ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Oh yes *lol* - that's a top idea - I think you should get Mrs V out with you. I'm sure you would have plenty to discuss 

;D

Damian


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Girls - maybe you should try this before you hit the shops...

==> http://www.impactstyle.com

<ducks> *lol*

Sorry, someone just posted this on our public e-mail database as a suggestion for those 'stuck for ideas' for Xmas. Honestly, can you imagine buying your other half voucers for this - I think I would be a touch insulted if I were to recieve them (naturally, I wouldn't actually need this service Â  Â  )!!

Damian


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Danien,
Trouble is you have now left yourself open for trouble, with your e-mail address showing on your profile , whoops sorry to bring attention to that.
You may get a surprise Xmas present , not that you need this treatment of course ! :


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Oh that's ok - I like surprises (err, depending on type of course!) 

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Seeing Mrs V, you ladies should invite her. She looks very normal, and V must be quite hard work to live with going by his posts.   ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

The only criteria for this meet was girl + TT + shopping. ;D ;D ;D

Of course it would be great if any of your other halves wanted to join us - it might even help you guys justify the inordinate amount of time you spend on this forum..... 

IM me or PaulaTT

L


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Of course it would be great if any of your other halves wanted to join us - it might even help you guys justify the inordinate amount of time you spend on this forum..... Â
> 
> IM me or PaulaTT
> 
> L


Can i be a passenger please Louise ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Since Mr Audi Parts Guru has spoken for Louise, can I passenger Paula or Lisa please ;D?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> The only criteria for this meet was girl + TT + shopping. Â ;D ;D ;D


so which of these criteria do you guys not understand?! ???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Aw, come on Louise, we're only after some female company and offering to assist with the multitude of shopping bags, lingerie and chocolate you'll all be carrying. ;D Don't spoil our fun girl :


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> so which of these criteria do you guys not understand?! ???


How about i be your minder for the day Louise 
Besides which,who's gonna look after your baby in the car park ;D ;D ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> How about i be your minder for the day Louise Â
> Besides which,who's gonna look after your baby in the car park Â ;D ;D ;D


MAPG you have spotted my achilles heel - I would love to have a TT minder!

Q: how long will I have had my TT when I will be able to stop "popping" out to the car park to check that she is okay?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> MAPG you have spotted my achilles heel - I would love to have a TT minder!
> 
> Q: how long will I have had my TT when I will be able to stop "popping" out to the car park to check that she is okay?


A few weeks probably ;D ;D ;D
And if it's Bicester that you're going to,well i live on the way


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

It might be useful to have a few of the boyz around on our girlee meet. They could mind the TT's as suggested, carry our shopping and drive us home if we spend too long in the pub..........


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

mmm its v tempting.... 

shame you can only fit _one_ passenger in a TTR.... ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Evening T7
Glad to see your getting the measure of the mottley crew.
LOL GRANNY


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> mmm its v tempting.... Â
> 
> shame you can only fit _one_ passenger in a TTR.... ;D


True,but thats all you need right


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> It might be useful to have a few of the boyz around on our girlee meet. They could mind the TT's as suggested, carry our shopping and drive us home if we spend too long in the pub..........


At last! A woman who sees us men for what we really are. Useful, resourceful, strong, handy and sexy as hell ;D ;D

The problem is, if we come along and look after your "loved ones" in the carpark, who's gonna look after ours?

Is it too soon to ask what you like for breakfast? :

Oh and Louise, I'm sure the "Major" would make a fine chaperone and stop you getting up to any naughtiness with any of the "baby sitters"  ;D

And girls, you are aware that you let one man in, you let ALL men in and there are upwards of 1400 men on this forum ;D ;D ;D

The main problem I see for you all with so many men in their shiny TT's around, is that you'd never be able to find your babies in the carpark.

Si cualquiera de usted damas encantadoras entienden el espaÃ±ol y las necesidades para mandarme un mensaje instantÃ¡neo atractiva e invitar personalmente NuTTs a su reunir pequeÃ±o, yo prometo ser un chico BUENO : :


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

Personally I think you gents should let your good ladies have your TT for the day so they could come and join us. God knows they must deserve a treat living with you lot 

So come on which one of you chaps is going to be the first gentleman then?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll offer mine. In return for a date


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I should point out, I my offer is along the lines of PJ's post - a lend to go shopping for the day - not me wanting to give it away forever!!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Personally I think you gents should let your good ladies have your TT for the day so they could come and join us.


I would if i had a TT  hence the reason i'm offering my services to the lovely Louise


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Doris says she'd love to join the gals, but she'd struggle to get John's car out of the drive.

Q. Any one done a search on hand controls for legless TT drivers ?

???


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Girls - My credit cards are quivering with anticipation and are ready for the big outing on Dec 7th. We need to agree a time to meet. Is 11am too early?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Any time after 9.30 is fine by me. Funnily enough I always seem to find journey times are shorter in the TT.... maybe there's less traffic or something.... 

Are any forum partners being allowed to come and play with us?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Are any forum partners being allowed to come and play with us? Â


So which "Forum" partner were you thinking of bringing? The Major, Stunters or Tim, nice but JampoTT ;D ;D ;D You seem to have a choice   ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Tim, nice but JampoTT You seem to have a choice


mee meeeeeee pick meeee!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Are any forum partners being allowed to come and play with us? Â


aaaarrrrggghhhh! ;D ;D

let me be more explicit - Are any *female* partners of you guys who use the forum being allowed out to come shopping with us for the day?

(sorry Jampo - think I'd get in trouble with the other girls if I tried to smuggle you along....!  Wales is not really on the way either...)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jampo is desperate!!! He will travel anywhere!! ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey Nick, I'm not desparate - there's plenty of sheep over here!!! Anyway, England is a meagre 20 mins from my house (thank God for that!) and I can be down the M4 quick as a flash 

Don't worry though, not going where I'm not wanted *sulk* - will do my retail therapy online


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

:-*


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

Hi

Definitly would like to come along how do i get details of where and when?

Cheer

Angie


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Hi
> 
> Definitly would like to come along how do i get details of where and when?
> 
> ...


Angie - glad you can make it! PaulaTT is coordinating but haven't seen a final time/venue yet. Suggest you IM her....

Would definitely be up for meeting en route and driving up together ....

Looking like a pretty full turnout of girls.... 

Louise


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Girls,
Checked out the venue last Saturday, great opportunities for those quivering credit cards! Nice drive too, just over an hour from S. Wales.
I suggest we meet about 11.30am as parking gets difficult later. Does anyone know a pub locally where we could meet?

Please IM me with any suggestions.

Topbird - what a welcome you have had to the forum! Jealousy I think ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I still have no idea what the latest venue is or whether the date is still 7th Dec ( in which case I may not be able to attend).

Can someone please IM me with details.

Hi Topbird, another girlee to push the ratio up. ;D

BL
x


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Sorry girls, I won't be able to attend.

I hope you have great day.

BL
x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Paula,
did you get my IM?
I shall be there  but might leave CC at home for protection of the same ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Are we going with the earlier suggestion that we meet somewhere first then drive (in a ladylike fashion - no hooning on this meet) (well maybe just a little bit ) to the "shopping venue" together?

Louise

ps (this would be the mystery shopping venue that is so secret I don't actually know where it is Paula!)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ps (this would be the mystery shopping venue that is so secret I don't actually know where it is Paula!)


Apparently, you need a man to help you with organising this! ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Girls,
The plan is to indulge in some retail therapy at the Swindon Designer Outlet on Sat Dec 7th. I think it would be a good idea if we met somewhere first. Any suggestions?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I think it would be a good idea if we met somewhere first. Any suggestions?


If you've the general road sense and direction of most women, I'd expect you to end up meeting in Paris or something for a leisurely drive to sunny Swindon... *lol*

(ps I'm not bitter at not being invited at all)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I will then meet you in Paris ladies!! ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> If you've the general road sense and direction of most women, I'd expect you to end up meeting in Paris or something for a leisurely drive to sunny Swindon... *lol*
> 
> (ps I'm not bitter at not being invited at all)


JampoTT,
Maybe you could give us detailed directions on how to find Swindon. Is'nt it along the M4 somewhere?
However, Paris sounds much more exciting. 
Must remember to take my passport.........for the crossing into that country called England. ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

JampoTT, Vlastan 
you have an ex-scout leader to deal with here!!
But then, Vlastan, you know where Swindon is, don't you  ??? I thought I saw you at the GTI International!!! Didn't we have some Jamaican food together?? So, how do we get there, please?
I mean: Paris is nice, but only in Spring as we all know!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I mean: Paris is nice, but only in Spring as we all know!!


By the time you members of the fairer sex actually FIND Paris on a map and work out how the feck to get there it WILL be spring time....

Sorry, but you walked (drove) right into that one


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

I know where it is...strangely enough I seem to know all the shopping villages and often recognise most places in the UK by the local pub :-/

I wonder what that says about me. However, one thing I do know I have an amazing sense of direction and seem to be able to find anything anywhere...fortunately I get that from my Dad as my mother hasn't clue where she is or where she's going! LOL ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Orientation chromosomes by daddy!! Lucky girl!! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problems driving right into Paris, JampoTT  
perhaps we should organise a trip to the French capital for next spring?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> By the time you members of the fairer sex actually FIND Paris on a map and work out how the feck to get there it WILL be spring time....


JampoTT sounds like a boys vs girls challenge to me...

name a date
start Calais
first team to the top of the Eiffel tower wins...?

anyone up for iTT?.... ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YES T7 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yes, providing I can find a (male?) navigator 

Starting point should really be Swindon - gives more possibilities


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Count me in.... ;D now we just need to figure out at prize 

and as Daniela says, it's got to be spring though ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

hi,
Just wandering are there anyother ladies coming from London.....who'd be interested at meeting up on the way...say Heston services?
I get very confused about where everyone is, reading the other threads just make it worse!

What car do Idrive again  ;D???


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

kctt - yes me I'd love to drive over with you. ;D

I'll IM you.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like the spring time drive to Paris is taking shape, but do we know where exectly we'll meet next Saturday ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dont think you ladies are ever going to meet up with out a bloke or two to help you "get there"
Pi$$ up and Brewery are 3 words that come to mind here ! : Just call and we'll come.......ooer! :-[


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

yep, ready willing and able. :


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> kctt - yes me I'd love to drive over with you. Â ;D
> 
> I'll IM you.


cool ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D 8)


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Looks like the spring time drive to Paris is taking shape, but do we know where exectly we'll meet next Saturday Â ???


er...no I'm following T7...somewhere where they make butter and gave us Melinda Messanger???!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can I have a post code please to find the venue


----------

